# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker software activation for Infinity-Box users (FREE unlock available)

## mohamed73

Dear Friends, 
We are glad to present *DC-Unlocker software activation for Infinity-Box users*.
This activation is a result of a Infinity-Box Team and DC-Unlocker Team collaboration. *
What is DC-Unlocker:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * 
What is Infinity-Box Online Service:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Who can use this feature:*
- Main Infinity-Box users
- Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool Dongle users
- Infinity-Box [BEST] Dongle users   *Why I need this:* 
- You will get an ability to unlock one modem or phone for FREE to test service before purchasing activation.
- You will not need to buy additional dongle. Your Infinity-Box  Box/Dongle will work same as DC-unlocker dongle after full or lite  activation
- You will save on shipping and other expenses that you have when purchase dongle.
- You will be able to unlock ALL modems and phones supported by DC-Unlocker software
- You will get FREE DC-Unlocker updates and support
- You will save space on your work table because you will not need additional dongle   *How to test DC-Unlocker software with Infinity-Box Dongle for FREE:*
1. Download latest DC-Unlocker Client (use version 1.00.0879 or higher) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2. Connect Infinity-Box Box/Dongle to PC
3. Run DC-Unlocker Client
4. DC-Unlocker Client should detect your Infinity-Box Box/Dongle and connect to DC-Unlocker server
5. Click "Check login" button
6. *You will get FREE 15 DC-Unlocker Credits for one data-card or phone unlock test*   *How to check how many DC-Unlocker Credits I have:*
1. Download latest DC-Unlocker Client (use version 1.00.0879 or higher) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2. Connect Infinity-Box Box/Dongle to PC
3. Run DC-Unlocker Client
4. DC-Unlocker Client should detect your Infinity-Box Box/Dongle
5. Open software "Server" tab
6. Click "Check login" button and you will see your balance *  
What is my login and password for DC-Unlocker software?*
- You do not need any Login or password for DC-Unlocker software. You  will be Loged in automatically after starting DC-unlocker software with  Infinity-Box/Dongle connected. * 
After your free credits will be used you can make Full or Lite Dongle Activation via Infinity-Box Online Service:* *1. Lite DC-Unlocker Activation (preferred for future free operations):*
- Activation price: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Number of Credits at your DC-Unlocker account after activation: 0
- Unlock operations price: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *2. Full DC-Unlocker Activation (preferred for future operations via logs):*
- Activation price: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Number of Credits at your DC-Unlocker account after activation: 50
- Unlock operations price: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *What is difference between LITE and FULL DC-Unlocker Activation?*
- *FULL DC-Unlocker* Activation comes with 50 DC-Unlocker credits 
- *LITE DC-Unlocker* Activation comes without credits
- All other features and functions are same.   *How to make Full or Lite Dongle Activation:* *- If you have Infinity-Credits on your Infinity-Box Online Service Account:*
1. Download latest DC-Unlocker Client (use version 1.00.0879 or higher) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2. Connect Infinity-Box Box/Dongle to PC
3. Run DC-Unlocker Client
4. Click to "Check login" in DC-Unlocker software
5. Login to your Infinity-Box Online Service
6. Go to "Products and Addons" menu
7. Enter your Infinity-Box S/N near required product and click to "Buy" button
8. DC-Unlocker will be activated on your Infinity-Box Dongle  *- If you do not have Infinity-Credits on your Infinity-Box Online Service Account:*
1. Download latest DC-Unlocker Client (use version 1.00.0879 or higher) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2. Connect Infinity-Box Box/Dongle to PC
3. Run DC-Unlocker Client
4. Click to "Check login" in DC-Unlocker software
5. Contact to nearest reseller: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
6. Tell to your reseller your Infinity-Box S/N (Serial Number) and reseller will make rest job   *NOTE: We suggest you to use FREE Credits on your account BEFORE you pay for Activation !*   *Where and how can I get support ?*
- Support for DC-Unlocker software is provided by DC-Unlocker only 
- For all questions related with DC-Unlocker after activation contact DC-unlocker support:
- DC-Unlocker forum: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- DC-Unlocker live support: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Have a question about activation process ?*
Contact to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Have a question about sales or want to be a reseller for Activations ?*
Contact to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Infinity-Box 8 (eight) years (2005 - 2012) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features and Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* (based on Infinity-Credits)
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
simple method connect inifinity box / dongle 
download the latest update of dc unlocker 
software will ask for mail address fill it 
dc unlocker ready for Use

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## seffari

متابعة رائعة بارك الله فيك

----------

